# Girlie Joke



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

You know how it is when you go for one of those yearly gynae check ups ... you make sure you are freshly showered and de-fuzz your thighs etc.

Well, everything went crazy the day of my last one - traffic chaos on way home from taking kids to school, dog sick in kitchen etc. I just had time to rush upstairs. grab a handy wash rag and whisk round the important bits, and just made it to my appointment in time ...

"My! You have made an extra effort this year Mrs Smith" said the Doctor

(Eh?)

Later .... "Hey Mum, where's my flannel?" shouted the youngest daughter.

"It's Ok, I used it in a hurry and I've put it in the washing machine" I repled.

"Bother" was the sad reply ... "That's where I was keeping my glitter and sparkly bits"


----------



## 89052 (May 12, 2005)

*reminds me of a girlie true story!!!*

This story made me £50 when it was printed in the Bella Magazine!! (Blush with bella!! Well £50 is £50!!)

I was visiting the doctor (he wasn't the normal one, some old bloke replacement) to get a repeat prescription for my pill..he was muttering to himself when I heard him say "all these men" ..at which point I got VERY p*ssy with him and said it was none of his business, and actually I was married..he looked at me very strangely and gave me my prescription...

And on getting to Boots and handing it in I discovered my pill was actually called "ovysmen"..oppps!! Never went back to that doctor!!

And while I'm here..I didn't realise there was a jokes section in MHF !! I've been here for hours, and those penguins are addictive aren't they!!

Thanks all !!!!


----------

